# WWOW registrations



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The 2003 WWOW Outdoor Womens Event is accepting registration requests.

Go to http://home.netcom.com/~jtmaurer/washwwow.htm for information.

I hope we see some familiar faces and a lot of new ones at this year's WWOW event.

Lindsey & Gail


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for the link!

I have printed and filled out my application and it is ready to go in the mail tomorrow. 

It was very difficult to choose 3 since there are so many great options. My top 3 choices I put in for are:

1. Shot guns
2. Rifle(Balloon Shoot)
3. Hunting dogs in the home

All the choices sound interesting so if I don't get my top 3, I'll still be just as pleased. I am going to camp out Friday like last year. 

I really had a great time last year, I'm sure this year will be no different.


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

I'm mailing my registration right when I get back in town! Sounds like a great event. I really want to know more about orienteering, dutch oven cooking and amauter naturalist. Archery sounds great too!! Soo many choices, so little time!
Barb aka The Wildchild


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Whoooo! Another WWOW! I can not wait for this year. Is it May yet?  I printed out my form and am gonna send it in monday. I am gonna take,
1. Rifle
2. Hunting Dogs
3. Fly fishing

Hopefully they won't fill up too fast!  Are we gonna share a tent again this year ladies? I might have a tent by then. Mabye a good heater too!  I can not wait for this year's events. Hopefully we will be in some of the same classes. 

Fulldraw and I can still help if it is needed. 

Sign up now ladies it will fill up fast!

April


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

April, glad to hear you are going!! I think it would be great if we could all share an MS tent again.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Ladies, I can't wait I sent mine in last Sunday!!!!!! I talked with Tangleknot and said that would share a tent again!!! I've got mine or we could use your new one Lilbowgal. I invited prettyntuff to go with us and wildbill'sgirl and huntress. Anyone else that wants to go let us know we will have the room for everyone to stay together. Lilbowgal w need sleepingbags like you had last year!!!!! What is the maker and where did you get it!?!?!?!? No sleeping in the truck this year!!!!! 



PS if any of you want to get together afterwards we can. Last year we went out to eat, we can do that or if everyone wants to come back to my house we can hangout, try out some of the new outdoor cooking tech. and hot tub Let me know!?!??!


QS


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I received my confirmation yesterday I'm soo excited!!!! I got my first 3 choices. My and another lady named Linda the first she received. Have you all mailed yours in yet!?!?!?

QS


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

I am so glad that everyone is gonna go again this year. I sent mine in but I didn't get my confrimation yet.  Hopefully I will get my 3 choices. What where your choices QS? 

I got my sleeping bag at Cabela's last year on sale for $25. I think that it is made by american camper. I thing that it is a 6lb bag that goes down to 0. I don't know but it was warm last year.  I have not yet bought my tent but I will next week. I can bring mine or we can bring both.

I am up for going out to eat or something this year afterwards. Are me all gonna get together before wwow this year? Last year I couldn't make it.

I can;t wait till WWOW! 

April


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

I got an email confirmation, I'm all set! I signed for Am. Naturalist, Outdoor Cooking and Orienteering. I got a girl from work to sign up, she has never really even camped before, should be a riot! I can't wait!!


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

67 and hopefully growing. There's still plenty of room for more. Send in your registrations SOON.

Is your name on the list?
If not, Why Not?

Which number are you?

Here's the list of participants so far:

First	City
1	Nichole	Howell
2	Cara	Howell
3	Linda	Temperance
4	Audrey	Canton
5	Becky	Canton
6	Joan	Ypsilanti
7	Shelley	Saline
8	Kate	Saline
9	Christine	Saline
10	Cari	Grand Rapids
11	Sarah	Romeo
12	April	Belleville 
13	Marilyn	Tawas City
14	Lory	Fairhaven
15	Teresa	Chelsea
16	Cheryl	Oscoda
17	Rachel	Oscoda
18	Janice	Ann Arbor
19	Pamela	Ann Arbor
20	Jane	Royal Oak
21	Linda	Ypsilanti
22	Audra	Pinckney
23	JoAnn	Roscommon
24	Sandra	Brooklyn
25	JoLanna	Ypsilanti
26	Stephanie	Pinckney
27	Karen	Whitmore Lake
28	Katie	Howell
29	Marina	Highland
30	Sherry	Wixom
31	Laura	Woodhaven
32	Heather	Walled Lake
33	Jill	South Lyon
34	Barbara	Howell
35	Elizabeth	Ann Arbor
36	Kristey	Munith
37	Marrianne	Clinton
38	Barb Madison Hts.
39	Caroline	Ypsilanti
40	Jackie	Detroit
41	Jill	Westland
42	Kelly	Jackson
43	Anne	Adrian
44	Debbie	Tecumseh
45	Jennifer	Royal Oak
46	Vivian	Ann Arbor
47	Laurie	Waterford
48	Paula	Allen Park
49	Amy	Taylor
50	Kate	Flat Rock
51	Jo Anne	Trenton
52	Nanette	Livonia
53	Pamela	Howell
54	Rachel	Westland
55	Amanda	Woodhaven
56	Charlotte	Woodhaven
57	Susan	Saline
58	Courtney	Ann Arbor
59	Lisa	Plymouth
60	Linda	Livonia
61	Cheryl	Saline
62	Amy	Grosse Pointe Park
63	Mary	Manchester
64	Karen	Saline
65	Jeanette	Eastpoint
66	Ann Marie	Dearborn
67	Amanda	Ferndale


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey ladies!

I am so excitd about wwow. I got a brand new tent that will fit up to 6 people!  It is 15' x 9'. I also got a heater that pumps out up to 8,000 btu's, so we will not be cold this year!  We can use mine or anyone elses. Just let me know who wants to share with me! Are we doing the shirts again this year? Just wondering.

April


----------



## BJT (Apr 12, 2001)

Well, I'm about to register. I've never been to one of these before so I'm pretty excited (and nervous).

I don't have a tent. Does anyone have any room for a newbie?

Unfortunately, none of my other friends are interested in this---they already think I'm weird for being so outdoorsy!


Have a great day!

Beth


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BJT _
> *
> Unfortunately, none of my other friends are interested in this---they already think I'm weird for being so outdoorsy!
> 
> ...


LOL, I understand totally! My friends like to call me Annie Oakley and poke a lot of fun at me.  Some of the things they come up with are pretty funny!

Don't worry about a tent, there will be plenty of room. This is a really fun weekend. The instructors are wonderful, you are going to have a blast!


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

I am sooo excited! I cannot wait to get out for some fun. I'm going to Ludington for steelies next weekend, are any of you going?


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I suggest we use a tent that is either a three or four season tent for the camp out. April, is your new tent rated for those seasons?
Either that, or we can pile up in QS's blazer at about 4:00am, LOL!


ag, wish I could make it to the April 5th outing but I can't. Do you need any equipment, waders, etc. You're welcome to borrow mine. I can send it up with chromium if you need anything.


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

tanglenot I am not sure if my tent is 4 season or not. It does have vents at the top but I can put a blanket over that. I also have a heater that goes up to 8,000 btu's so it will keep us nice and toasty warm!  

I will be testing it out turkey hunting up north the weekend before and will let ya know how it works. I sure it will be warmer than last year.  It was down right friggid!! 

April


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Great April, have fun hunting and enjoying the outdoors! Actually, vents are good to let moisture escape during colder weather to stop condensation on the inside of the tent.


Looking forward to the WWOW weedend!


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

What the hec 
Well, I'm about to register. I've never been to one of these before so I'm pretty excited (and nervous).

Beth - I don't believe I've recieved your registration yet. Hope you're not going to miss out on a GREAT TIME. 


Unfortunately, none of my other friends are interested in this---they already think I'm weird for being so outdoorsy!

And they say "WEIRD" like it is a BAD THING??

If you have to explain, they won't get it anyway.

Girls just wanna have FUN!!!!!

Gail


----------



## funnymama (Mar 14, 2003)

hello this my fist time on this and i would like to know about this site and can you tell me more about it please i would like to know .


thank you 

funnymama


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

If you like to be with a group of VERY crazy people, who are active in the outdoors. This is the place to visit, make friends, participate in activities, and tease each other on the internet.

WELCOME Funnymama, with a name like that, you should fit in just fine.

NOW, since you put your question on the WWOW Registration posting. IF you are asking about WWOW - Wild Women of Washtenaw - Outdoor Women's Event - Please see web page for more info:
http://pw1.netcom.com/~jtmaurer/washhome.htm

It's a two day event held Mother's Day weekend, but not Mother's Day. May 9 & 10th. 

THere are a group of WILD WOMEN from this forum that will be attending agin this year. We have 100 Wild Women signed up so far. Pleanty of room for more. Come join us.

Gail
MS WWOW


----------

